# Slick Low Shop Stool



## jmarkwolf (Mar 27, 2016)

Wasn't sure which forum to post this item, but here goes.

There is a Harbor Freight item I always thought would make a nice stool. It's designed as  a dirt bike stand with 1000lb capacity (item#67151 ).

Many times I find myself working on something that I can't get to a more convenient height, and my current  stools are a little low (and seem to be getting lower every year), so I bought it with a 25% off coupon ($30 - 25% = $23).

I was pleased to find that it is indeed a nice comfortable low stool. It's height is a comfortable 16", it has cross braces that will support a tray for stashing tools, and even has a built-in "back pressure reducer" for those infrequent gaseous moments! 

What's not to love?


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 27, 2016)

Neat with the hole in the middle it can have duel  purposed.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 28, 2016)

i had one to perch my 01' Yamaha 426 on. 
it was a really nice platform to work on the bike as well as park it .

for a few extra dollars, you can get a K&N Filter fresh air kit, for those moments of odoriferous emanations


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 28, 2016)

vented


----------



## alloy (Apr 10, 2016)

I have one of these that I use to work on manual transmissions with.  I put them in nose down on the center hole.  Makes it easy to work on them.   Definitely worth the money.


----------

